# Vehicle Pictures



## bugle freak (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey Guys and Gals, I get my license next month, and am on the hunt for a vehicle, and i was wondering if you all would post some pics of your alls rides?


----------



## Hoyt82 (Sep 1, 2007)

Here is a pic of my hunting ride


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i just bought this 4Runner yesterday. gotta get it insured and registered, then i'll be driving it. the pics are from the dealership's website.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

2003 dodge 2500 cummins turbo diesel only had it for 2 months now


----------



## billybob01 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'd take some, but my F-350 was totaled a few months ago, im stuck with the Mercedes


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

billybob01 said:


> I'd take some, but my F-350 was totaled a few months ago, im stuck with the Mercedes


ur cool id race that mercedes and why dont you show us some pictures of that totaled 350 and that Mercedes


----------



## redclay (Aug 11, 2006)

i get my licence in a few weeks and have a 1997 pontiac Grand Prix with the 3800 v6. Very powerful and i get 30 mpg on the highway.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

redclay said:


> i get my licence in a few weeks and have a 1997 pontiac Grand Prix with the 3800 v6. Very powerful and i get 30 mpg on the highway.


my truck gets 26mpg and its diesel did you ever hear people say diesels were too expensive theyre actually cheaper than most gas trucks because diesels get better fuel milage even though diesel is about 30cents more a gallon than gas if you think about it it really equals out and you can run a diesel longer miles wise without problems people said they can go to 300,000 miles or longer before they need anything done too them so everyone go out and buy a diesel:thumbs_up


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> 2003 dodge 2500 cummins turbo diesel only had it for 2 months now


Hmmmmmm....... this picture is sure a little fishy..... you live in PA? that sure isn't PA in the back ground. ill have to see if i can find this pic somewhere on the internet.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Hmmmmmm....... this picture is sure a little fishy..... you live in PA? that sure isn't PA in the back ground. ill have to see if i can find this pic somewhere on the internet.


go ahead how is the pic fishy there's rocks in the background its at my house too the side of my dads garage there are rocks in PA dummy and look at the front license plate which is changed now it says york yeah thats where i got it York, PA and lets see a picture of your truck


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> my truck gets 26mpg and its diesel did you ever hear people say diesels were too expensive theyre actually cheaper than most gas trucks because diesels get better fuel milage even though diesel is about 30cents more a gallon than gas if you think about it it really equals out and you can run a *diesel longer miles wise without problems people said they can go to 300,000 miles or longer before they need anything done too them so everyone go out and buy a diesel*:thumbs_up


What? 300,000 miles kid.... you're not right in the head...... a dodge transmition is notorious for clonking out with less than a 100,000 miles. their transmitions suck......... god kid bs a lot thats for sure.......... you also said they are cheaper than gas trucks. not true, diesel equipment and parts are far more expensive to maintain than a gas engine.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> go ahead how is the pic fishy there's rocks in the background its at my house too the side of my dads garage there are rocks in PA dummy and look at the front license plate which is changed now it says york yeah thats where i got it York, PA and lets see a picture of your truck


you also have ceadar and juinper trees too?


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> What? 300,000 miles kid.... you're not right in the head...... a dodge transmition is notorious for clonking out with less than a 100,000 miles. their transmitions suck......... god kid bs a lot thats for sure.......... you also said they are cheaper than gas trucks. not true, diesel equipment and parts are far more expensive to maintain than a gas engine.


i didnt say they were cheaper i said it almost equals out do you even read the posts or just run your mouth and my best friend has a 1999 dodge 2500 cummins and it has about 320,000 and has had too replace anything major and you dont even got one what do you know here you go again causing problems and starting crap and yes we have cedar trees and those arnt juniper trees what the hell do you know


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*my vehicals*

The first one is a 1999 chevy s-10 ZR2 edition truck. it has 4.3L v6 vortec engine in it and has newly equiped rear differential lockers.

The second one is a 2006 Chevy Silverado Duramax Diesel. this truck is the LBZ engine version and has an Edge chip equiped with it. it does have new tires as well, but this pic was taken in 2007.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

nice trucks i only got one but i do have one question for you how do you know what kind of landscape we have in PA


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> i didnt say they were cheaper i said it almost equals out do you even read the posts or just run your mouth and my best friend has a 1999 dodge 2500 cummins and it has about 320,000 *and has had too replace *anything major and you dont even got one what do you know here you go again causing problems and starting crap and yes we have cedar trees and those arnt juniper trees what the hell do you know


no you said they were cheaper..... go read your post. i'm sure it has haha


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> no you said they were cheaper..... go read your post. i'm sure it has haha


sorry yea but i put basically equals out in there too and what you mean your sure it has he's put almost 125000 miles on it and HAS NOT had too replace anything major and in your picture why is there a handicap tag in the windshield


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

why does every thread with you two in it have to be an arguement just let it go both of you thats what the ignore user feature is for


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> sorry yea but i put basically equals out in there too and what you mean your sure it has he's put almost 125000 miles on it and HAS NOT had too replace anything major and in your picture why is there a handicap tag in the windshield


I have a handicap sign because in this particular picture my dad and i were in Utah during a deer hunt, and when we travel together we take the handicap sign with us so we can get the best parking. he has a missing leg, from when he served in the Gulf with Army. so yea..... since he was with me, we took the sign


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> I have a handicap sign because in this particular picture my dad and i were in Utah during a deer hunt, and when we travel together we take the handicap sign with us so we can get the best parking. he has a missing leg, from when he served in the Gulf with Army. so yea..... since he was with me, we took the sign


Ok how many miles do you got on your truck


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> Ok how many miles do you got on your truck


My s-10 has 141,632 miles and the DMax has 46,865 on it.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> My s-10 has 141,632 miles and the DMax has 46,865 on it.


my dodge has like 73,000 and a couple on it with no problems yet


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> my dodge has like 73,000 and a couple on it with no problems yet


well good luck with that tranny.


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

How do you guys have such expensive trucks? Plus the expensive insurance? I have a 1998 silverado with the 5.0. I paid 5500 for it. Your guys trucks are well over that. How did you do it?


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

bigbuckdown XT said:


> How do you guys have such expensive trucks? Plus the expensive insurance? I have a 1998 silverado with the 5.0. I paid 5500 for it. Your guys trucks are well over that. How did you do it?


not too brag or nothing but i think ive very lucky too get everything i have


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a '95 5.2L V8 Dodge Ram with over 150,000mi on it and nothings wrong with it.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Ive got a 1981 Chevy cheyanne it hauls ***** and Its fully restored. Ill have to try to get a few pics on here later


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> The first one is a 1999 chevy s-10 ZR2 edition truck. it has 4.3L v6 vortec engine in it and has newly equiped rear differential lockers.
> 
> The second one is a 2006 Chevy Silverado Duramax Diesel. this truck is the LBZ engine version and has an Edge chip equiped with it. it does have new tires as well, but this pic was taken in 2007.


Chevy Power!!!!!!


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

thrill_seeker said:


> Chevy Power!!!!!!


Can't beat it! :darkbeer:


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

*Austin's Ride #992*

LiL Austin Mason's Ride #992


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> LiL Austin Mason's Ride #992


Do you guys ever travel down to AZ for the Whip lash races or the Sage Runners?


----------



## billybob01 (Dec 2, 2008)

Well just got my present for xmas.

2007 ford f150, no longer driving the mercedes  yay

Ill have pictures soon


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Dont have any pics of my "ride" well i call it a pull, lol, Because thats the only way i have got it anywhere so far, with a tow tounge.

Im in the process of restoring my 1967 chevy shortbed pickup. Its the 3/4 ton model.

Doesnt have a motor in it, but its got the origional 3 speed on the tree tranny.

Came from down south, and it has very minut rust on it, i just cant wait to get it done, and see what she will do.


----------



## jonnyriabov (Aug 19, 2008)

*transportation*

My hunting / fishing / hauling truck is a 03 Duramax with 250000km. Engine, and tranny are great its a powerhouse, however, body wont hold paint for the life of it, 3rd paint job......and its had electrical gremlins from 160000km - 230000km, and I mean lots.....practically everything that plugs in has been replaced from injectors to sensors.....to heater, and dash....eshh the list is never ending, however its been problem free for the last 20k..... I will never purchase another gm vehicle. 

I picked up the subaru impreza in august, and wow what a fun little runabout, its getting close to 5000km.....lol it doesnt go very far.... but still its an awesome lil toy with todays gas and fuel prices.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> What? 300,000 miles kid.... you're not right in the head...... a dodge transmition is notorious for clonking out with less than a 100,000 miles. their transmitions suck......... god kid bs a lot thats for sure.......... you also said they are cheaper than gas trucks. not true, diesel equipment and parts are far more expensive to maintain than a gas engine.


Wow.. You're at it again! Chill out man.. accept that people have things that tend to be a bit more nice than what you have! Quit bashing peoples' rides and live with it.. Grow up and act your age a little bit possibly... Then again... you flipped out on me when i posted my truck!

So basically... Anyone who posts a nice truck and Mr KnowItAllKaibab-hunter comes along... ignore his selfishness and move on!!!!!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have an 03 chevy silverado 1500 z71 with the 5.3 in it. I have replaced the front differential, my 4 wheel drive makes noise, had to replace u joints my tranny shifts like crap and it just don't run like my old 94 toyota did even with 200,000 miles on it. My dads dodge runs way nicer, shifts nicer, has more power and gets better fuel economy, but its a diesel. Dodge had issues with trannies in the past but their newer vehicles are way better. chevy needs to step up their a game on their 1/2 tons with better trannies. The allison is nice and smooth but dodges tranny is built to haul and shifts like it to boot. I couldn't say enough good bout the toyotas though Awesome trucks.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Wow.. You're at it again! Chill out man.. accept that people have things that tend to be *a bit more nice than what you have!* Quit bashing peoples' rides and live with it.. Grow up and act your age a little bit possibly... Then again... you flipped out on me when i posted my truck!
> 
> So basically... Anyone who posts a nice truck and Mr KnowItAllKaibab-hunter comes along... ignore his selfishness and move on!!!!!


This has nothing to do with the niceness of his truck, we are talking about his buds truck with 320,000 miles on the original tranny. i rose the bs flag on it. someting wrong with that? If you don't enjoy seeing my post then take your own advise and move on,..... :thumb:. If i'm so imature then why do you converse with me.... why bother even commenting to my post? "Grow up and act your age a little bit..." go complain somewhere else if you don't enjoy it here. :thumbs_do


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

sneak1413 said:


> I have an 03 chevy silverado 1500 z71 with the 5.3 in it. I have replaced the front differential, my 4 wheel drive makes noise, had to replace u joints my tranny shifts like crap and it just don't run like my old 94 toyota did even with 200,000 miles on it. My dads dodge runs way nicer, shifts nicer, has more power and gets better fuel economy, but its a diesel. Dodge had issues with trannies in the past but their newer vehicles are way better. chevy needs to step up their a game on their 1/2 tons with better trannies. The allison is nice and smooth but dodges tranny is built to haul and shifts like it to boot. I couldn't say enough good bout the toyotas though Awesome trucks.
> 
> View attachment 487468


the new 1/2 tons have an optional (stock with 6.2L ) Allison with the 5.3L, 6.0L, makes for a great truck. that 6.2L with 403hp and the allison is rock solid as well as with the DMAX ( both class leaders )....

Yea the smaller toyotas are really nice trucks, but JMO im not a big fan of the Tundra....


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

billybob01 said:


> Well just got my present for xmas.
> 
> 2007 ford f150, no longer driving the mercedes  yay
> 
> Ill have pictures soon


If you have all of these cars and trucks why dont you have a new bow instead of the classic that your uncle gave you


----------



## billybob01 (Dec 2, 2008)

Why would I get a new bow when I just had one given to me, that wouldn't make since because I could end up hating archery. My parents were willing to buy me a new bow, but I told them I would rather my ol' carbon extreme.

I pay for pretty much all of my own stuff including insurance, paintball and just the normal things. My parents were nice enough to buy me another truck after my dumb stepdad wrecked the 350.


----------



## kawman10 (Jul 7, 2008)

my daily driver 2001 Toyota Tacoma 170,000 miles...









and my baby 1972 chevy Super Cheyenne 
57,000 Original Miles, A/C, disc Brakes... loaded. lol


----------



## ZALLEN (Oct 15, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> What? 300,000 miles kid.... you're not right in the head...... a dodge transmition is notorious for clonking out with less than a 100,000 miles. their transmitions suck......... god kid bs a lot thats for sure.......... you also said they are cheaper than gas trucks. not true, diesel equipment and parts are far more expensive to maintain than a gas engine.


thats not true at all i've seen just as many chevy trannys drop like rocks at 75xxx as i have dodges i love my chevy and would never own a different make but i do like the dodges and have worked around and driven many of them they all perform greatly (not as good as my chevy but you know  ) and also to some extent a diesel is cheaper to some it isnt quit bashin peoples stuff its gettin really freakin old everytime i read some crap you wrote its never good


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

ZALLEN said:


> thats not true at all i've seen just as many chevy trannys drop like rocks at 75xxx as i have dodges i love my chevy and would never own a different make but i do like the dodges and have worked around and driven many of them they all perform greatly (not as good as my chevy but you know  ) and also to some extent a diesel is cheaper to some it isnt quit bashin peoples stuff its gettin really freakin old everytime i read some crap you wrote its never good


Read up!  

http://www.daimlerchryslervehicleproblems.com/

http://www.trucktrend.com/features/advice/163_0606_expert_advice/2002_chevy_silverado.html

now im not going to say chevy doesn't have their fare share of problems, cause they do.. but not transmissions.

believe me, my dad used to own a cummins...... the engine was great! one of the best, but the transmission sucked, it clonked out at 80,000..... and dodge wouldn't replace it. he'll never buy dodge again.... which was a smart move, CHEVY kicks ass.


----------



## ZALLEN (Oct 15, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Read up!
> 
> http://www.daimlerchryslervehicleproblems.com/
> 
> ...


how can you say that chevys dont have tranny problems all you ever hear about is there went my transmission and if it wasnt that its the rearend you obviously have no idea what your talking about not to be rude but i've worked on and been around both and i've seen what comes in the most and what the problem always is....maybe you should stop "readin up" and face the facts.i dont understand why you cant just agree and say nice truck man whether its his or not who cares its not your business


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

ZALLEN said:


> how can you say that chevys dont have tranny problems all you ever hear about is there went my transmission and if it wasnt that its the rearend you obviously have no idea what your talking about not to be rude but i've worked on and been around both and i've seen what comes in the most and what the problem always is....maybe you should stop "readin up" and face the facts.i dont understand why you cant just agree and say nice truck man whether its his or not who cares its not your business


not too make anyone mad but "kabab" acts like hes a mechanic and knows it all about diesels and yes it is my truck in the picture its not my dads he drives a ford but in "kabab's" picture theres two trucks whats the odds he has too trucks and the one has a handicap sticker in the windshield maybe the s10 is his but the duramax not so sure and especially as new as it is mine is a 2003 the first that dodge made that looks like that and has the C on the side and you say chevy's duramax kicks ass whatch truckpulls on speed channel cummins and powerstroke are always up top mostly cummins dodge not so good.:thumbs_do


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

ZALLEN said:


> how can you say that chevys dont have tranny problems all you ever hear about is there went my transmission and if it wasnt that its the rearend you obviously have no idea what your talking about not to be rude but i've worked on and been around both and i've seen what comes in the most and what the problem always is....maybe you should stop "readin up" and face the facts.i dont understand why you cant just agree and say nice truck man whether its his or not who cares its not your business


Buddy Allison transmissions are the best on earth.... for god sake that's what they put in tanks! now, you say i don't know, but i'm the one here who has given evidence...... not you!

also, why do you say chevy rear ends are bad? Dana 60's are huh? hmmmmmm your experience with these two companies isn't wourth much.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> not too make anyone mad but "kabab" acts like hes a mechanic and knows it all about diesels and yes it is my truck in the picture its not my dads he drives a ford but in "kabab's" picture theres two trucks whats the odds he has too trucks and the one has a handicap sticker in the windshield maybe the s10 is his but the duramax not so sure and especially as new as it is mine is a 2003 the first that dodge made that looks like that and has the C on the side and you say chevy's duramax kicks ass whatch truckpulls on speed channel cummins and powerstroke are always up top mostly cummins dodge not so good.:thumbs_do


I already explained the handicap sticker story..... and you better not degrade it either, my dad lost his leg in war fighting for your freedom. so watch it! :angry: and yes they are both my trucks, i am lucky enough to have parents that have a very respectful income, and i'm proud of that..... weather or not you wanna believe me, that's up to you. 

I'm very glad you brought up "cummins and ford are better than the duramax", cause i see it differently and so do many others... great examples down below. notice how the duramax wins all the diesel reviews and pull offs.......

http://www.pickuptrucks.com/html/2007/shootout/hdshootout1.html 

( go to the summary and read why the duramax won )

http://www.edmunds.com/apps/vdpcontainers/do/PopUpVideoPlayer/videoID=20091533/

( duramax wins )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oReTBV_0vw


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FT2ABdTYCBk


there are many more just let me know.... also the duramax diesel now has the most hp and torque. now, i don't want to make this a giant arguement so take the evidence i've given you, and get lost.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> I already explained the handicap sticker story..... and you better not degrade it either, my dad lost his leg in war fighting for your freedom. so watch it! :angry: and yes they are both my trucks, i am lucky enough to have parents that have a very respectful income, and i'm proud of that..... weather or not you wanna believe me, that's up to you.
> 
> I'm very glad you brought up "cummins and ford are better than the duramax", cause i see it differently and so do many others... great examples down below. notice how the duramax wins all the diesel reviews and pull offs.......
> 
> ...


ok you picked the reviews and youtube videos where they talk good about duramax well what about all of the other billion's of reviews and videos about all diesel trucks you just picked the ones about duramax and is that why chevy is the the deepest in the hole of the 3 automakers because noone wants them anymore ahhh and i remember when you said i should be banned on the spot from AT what about all of the reviews ive been reading talkin smack to everyone and starting stuff like i said you should be banned just like you started it in this thread about my truck you just couldnt keep your mouth shut:angry: and i didnt get a dodge because it was a dodge i like cummins best out of duramax, cummins, and powerstroke "and cummins is the loudest" but you dont know how much i would love to have a ford f250 with a cummins i dont care about tranny's or any of that BS you think you now everything there is too know about them i just got it for cummins.:bartstush:


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

You guys aren't really stating facts. Just opinions. It's kind of like saying "I like pork better than beef" and then arguing with someone who says the opposite.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i got my license 2 yrs ago and my crappy 1995 slow ford taurus is till sitting in the drive way. i think ive replaced half the stuff in it so far. need to finish the breaklines and rear strut. thats what happens when you get laid off and fix your own stuff. need parts money and alot of time to fix. ugh i hate it.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

kawman10 said:


> my daily driver 2001 Toyota Tacoma 170,000 miles...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:darkbeer::teeth: DDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL...................... LOL, man that chevy is one bad MAMMA JAMMA, man that thing is sweet, and a clean one.

I sure wish my 67 3/4 ton was in that stage. Shes in some pieces, waiting for me to sand em down, and prime em and reassemble.

Awesome awesome truck man............. i like that Toyota too.

:thumbs_up


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> ok you picked the reviews and youtube videos where they talk good about duramax well what about all of the other billion's of reviews and videos about all diesel trucks you just picked the ones about duramax and is that why chevy is the the deepest in the hole of the 3 automakers because noone wants them anymore ahhh and i remember when you said i should be banned on the spot from AT what about all of the reviews ive been reading talkin smack to everyone and starting stuff like i said you should be banned just like you started it in this thread about my truck you just couldnt keep your mouth shut:angry: and i didnt get a dodge because it was a dodge i like cummins best out of duramax, cummins, and powerstroke "and cummins is the loudest" but you dont know how much i would love to have a ford f250 with a cummins i dont care about tranny's or any of that BS you think you now everything there is too know about them i just got it for cummins.:bartstush:




What are you talking about dude? those reviews took all 3 three diesels and put them to the test. and the duramax came out on top..... you didn't read or watch any of them cause you're in denial......... and yes GM is in the deepest ****..... but when it comes to total sales in full size pickups, GM wins every year hands down..... they also sell more total vehicals a year compared to the big 3..... who's laughing now?


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> What are you talking about dude? those reviews took all 3 three diesels and put them to the test. and the duramax came out on top..... you didn't read or watch any of them cause you're in denial......... and yes GM is in the deepest ****..... but when it comes to total sales in full size pickups, GM wins every year hands down..... they also sell more total vehicals a year compared to the big 3..... who's laughing now?


whatever dude just go keep thinking what you wanna think and go cry in the corner im tired of arguing with you about everything and yea GM says that they have the most total sales but thats what everyone says on their commercials its called trying too bring in buisness and thats why GM is thinking about quitting making pickups all around next year and dont say thier not cause it was on world news and im done arguing with u since it appears you have an answer for every damn thing there is too know about everything:angry:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> whatever dude just go keep thinking what you wanna think and go cry in the corner im tired of arguing with you about everything and yea GM says that they have the most total sales but thats what everyone says on their commercials its called trying too bring in buisness and thats why GM is thinking about quitting making pickups all around next year and dont say thier not cause it was on world news and im done arguing with u since it appears you have an answer for every damn thing there is too know about everything:angry:


The is the stupidest thing i've ever heard! GM stop making pickups? :spam2:

you find me one artical on with that statement....... they can't and never will stop, they are leaders in full size pickup sales.... that is so much of their profit they can't stop.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> The is the stupidest thing i've ever heard! GM stop making pickups? :spam2:
> 
> you find me one artical on with that statement....... they can't and never will stop, they are leaders in full size pickup sales.... that is so much of their profit they can't stop.


it was on world news so shut it you looser


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> it was on world news so shut it you looser


no it wasn't........ and don't call me that when you don't know how to spell it. it's loser not looser


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> no it wasn't........ and don't call me that when you don't know how to spell it. it's loser not looser


alright since you already know everything noone else can obviosly tell you anything no sence arguing with you mr. big ****


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm getting a Dodge Dakota in January.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> I'm getting a Dodge Dakota in January.


good stick with dodge you want a diesel rory not no little gas truck


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> I'm getting a Dodge Dakota in January.


first vehical?


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> good stick with dodge you want a diesel rory not no little gas truck


I'm probably not sticking American after it.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> first vehical?


No, but it's my first vehicle


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> No, but it's my first vehicle


haha nice nice........:77:


----------



## ZALLEN (Oct 15, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Buddy Allison transmissions are the best on earth.... for god sake that's what they put in tanks! now, you say i don't know, but i'm the one here who has given evidence...... not you!
> 
> also, why do you say chevy rear ends are bad? Dana 60's are huh? hmmmmmm your experience with these two companies isn't wourth much.


im not talkin diesels buddy im tired of arguin with you you just ramble on let the kid have his thread back


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2008/12/chrysler-recall.html


Hey what do you know?........... haha, it's just good fun, don't get mad now you all! It happend to the chevy tahoe too........ of course there were less reports though


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey Kaibab. Why does it seem you think you know everything about anything? I mean seriously. You comment on everything and call BS when you dont know ****.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Can't beat it! :darkbeer:


+1, i love a chevrolet!!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> +1, i love a chevrolet!!


+2. Chevy all the way!


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

*My 1981 Chevy Cheyenne*

Here my *1981 Chevy Cheyenne *dont drool to much:shade:


----------



## xchoytshooter (Feb 14, 2008)

Here's my '91 Chevy Silverado Sport Ed. It needs a little work with the rust, but other than that I love it!


----------



## PSE_9 (Jan 4, 2009)

Kaibab or what ever it is. just stop. Every car or truck is different. new or not everything fails sometime. rather it's a 2009 or a 1881 Mercedes nothing is perfect. and the whole it has what ever hp to the fly. it dosen't matter to the fly. it's to the wheels that matters. cause if it has over drive exspect to lose around 40-80hp per over drive. i build muscle cars and drag cars. so don't even start with me cause you will not win.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

PSE_9 said:


> Kaibab or what ever it is. just stop. Every car or truck is different. new or not everything fails sometime. rather it's a 2009 or a 1881 Mercedes nothing is perfect. and the whole it has what ever hp to the fly. it dosen't matter to the fly. it's to the wheels that matters. cause if it has over drive exspect to lose around 40-80hp per over drive. i build muscle cars and drag cars. so don't even start with me cause you will not win.


SIR YES SIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will not mess with you sir...:behindsof... I am shaking and can't stop.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Dont worry about it PSE 9.

Kaibab is going to keep acting like he knows everything. Thats why he was banned. If he was smart he would keep his moth shut but oh well. I guess theres always one *** hole on every forum


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

PSE_9 said:


> Kaibab or what ever it is. just stop. Every car or truck is different. new or not everything fails sometime. rather it's a 2009 or a 1881 Mercedes nothing is perfect. and the whole it has what ever hp to the fly. it dosen't matter to the fly. it's to the wheels that matters. cause if it has over drive exspect to lose around 40-80hp per over drive. i build muscle cars and drag cars. so don't even start with me cause you will not win.


an 1881 mercedes those are extremely rare do you have a pic i would love to see it


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> SIR YES SIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will not mess with you sir...:behindsof... I am shaking and can't stop.


lol dont mess with him lol


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

archerykid12 said:


> lol dont mess with him lol


He's got me pinned down! I don't know what to do man! lol


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> He's got me pinned down! I don't know what to do man! lol


lol he sounds very scary i would take him serious lol


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

archerykid12 said:


> lol he sounds very scary i would take him serious lol


haha, we better just hit the road.


----------



## ZALLEN (Oct 15, 2008)

i got a good idea for ya shut the hell up the guy obviously knows what he's talkin about as i do your probably 13 years old and you like to look **** up on the internet so you look like you know i work with the stuff I DO KNOW now let the thread go back to what it was


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

zallen said:


> i got a good idea for ya shut the hell up the guy obviously knows what he's talkin about as i do your probably 13 years old and you like to look **** up on the internet so you look like you know i work with the stuff i do know now let the thread go back to what it was



:d:d:d:d


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

ZALLEN said:


> i got a good idea for ya shut the hell up the guy obviously knows what he's talkin about as i do your probably 13 years old and you like to look **** up on the internet so you look like you know i work with the stuff I DO KNOW now let the thread go back to what it was


Why'd you bring this back to the top :noidea:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Zallen... Trust me... ive tried to get kiabab to lay of... just wont.. Because he does know all about trucks ya know? 

Everyone... seriously... lets just lay off.. the post is just to see what kinda vehicles we have... not if the tranny will be goin out or not or whether this diesel is better than that.. Just chill out!!! Post pictures of your vehicles and just live with it!!


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Zallen... Trust me... ive tried to get kiabab to lay of... just wont.. Because he does know all about trucks ya know?
> 
> Everyone... seriously... lets just lay off.. the post is just to see what kinda vehicles we have... not if the tranny will be goin out or not or whether this diesel is better than that.. Just chill out!!! Post pictures of your vehicles and just live with it!!




You know that Kaibab knows everything

Just post up you guys pics


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Hmmmmmm....... this picture is sure a little fishy..... you live in PA? that sure isn't PA in the back ground. ill have to see if i can find this pic somewhere on the internet.


I've lived in York,Pa for almost 45yrs.There's plenty of places that look like that picture


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Zallen... Trust me... ive tried to get kiabab to lay of... just wont.. Because he does know all about trucks ya know?
> 
> Everyone... seriously... lets just lay off.. the post is just to see what kinda vehicles we have... not if the tranny will be goin out or not or whether this diesel is better than that.. Just chill out!!! Post pictures of your vehicles and just live with it!!


Unlike most people on here ( you and many others ), I actually post information that supports my claims....... so I don't know how you guys say any differently...... when it comes to certain things, I do know what I am talking about and I back it up. But when you and others are put into a situation where you can't support your claims, you go to calling me a know it all. Funny how things work huh? I suggest you pick up a book or something, that way you and others can have arguement that actually has some truth to it.  

good luck


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

JimPic said:


> I've lived in York,Pa for almost 45yrs.There's plenty of places that look like that picture



Told yall Kaibab knows everything:zip:


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)




----------

